
Revisiting one of Star Trek’s most political episodes, “Past Tense”, set in 2024 - indubitable
https://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2017/10/star-trek-deep-space-nine-past-tense/542280/?single_page=true
======
hindsightbias
Meh. Space-hero from future saves the past because current folk can't do it.
Timeline-ism. Why I hate Superheroes so much - we need them because we can't
do it ourselves.

All characters that enforce apathy and self-image issues. And where that isn't
enough, we'll just throw tech at it.

Presumably in DS9, the enlightened Bashir would just point a Tricorder at you
and solve racism, bigotry, mental-health and addiction.

We're not going anywhere with these heroes.

